# Anthropomorphic Digital Devices



## Foxbat (Oct 21, 2019)

Read an article in the paper today. Scientist have made a breakthrough in the manufacture of artificial skin. It consists of two layers of pigmented silicon (dermis and hypodermis layers). In between are a series of ultra thin wires acting as sensors. Soon, it may be possible to wrap your phone (or other device) in artificial skin and it will not only sense your grasp but could react to interactions - if you tickle it for example. This, they say is a big step forward in user friendliness through the familiarity of skin contact.

I'm sorry, but for me, this is one step too far into Uncanny Valley. The whole concept fills me with revulsion (as does the photograph in the article).









						UK scientists develop artificial human-like skin lets users caress and tickle their phone
					

Scientists have developed an “artificial skin” that they say can wrap around devices such as smart phones and make them ticklish.




					www.scotsman.com


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 21, 2019)

This reminds me of_ Existenz_. 

I was hoping this would be one of those threads where people post pictures of dials etc that look like smiley faces. Once again, I feel cheated by technology.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Oct 21, 2019)

Toby Frost said:


> I was hoping this would be one of those threads where people post pictures of dials etc that look like smiley faces.


It is now!


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 21, 2019)

That's what I was thinking of!


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Oct 21, 2019)

Pareidolia FTW.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Oct 21, 2019)

Speaking of which: seriously, Google? _These _are your top suggestions?


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 21, 2019)

While the notion sounds weird.



What makes it weirdest is that it is being placed on a brick that many people keep in their back pockets.
What's to say it won't pinch back.
However, and more importantly, if you start poking, pinching, and stroking--I think you deserve a good slap.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 21, 2019)

I was thinking...it looks like skin in the photo but will it feel real if it's cold? I wonder if they will put  a heat source between the layers (perhaps powered by induction from the phone's own battery) in order to bring it up to body temperature?


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 21, 2019)

I would guess it would depend on the porosity of the silicon material used.



Foxbat said:


> I was thinking...it looks like skin in the photo but will it feel real if it's cold? I wonder if they will put  a heat source between the layers (perhaps powered by induction from the phone's own battery) in order to bring it up to body temperature?



Most devices have lithium batteries that need to breath or they begin to overheat.
One could assume they don't want to overheat and destroy your device, and since silicon is an isolator and doesn't absorb heat very well it can't be used as a heat sink, if it is porose enough it could allow the heat to disapate into the air and that heat passing might give just enough sense of warmth to fool you into thinking the skin has warm.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 21, 2019)

tinkerdan said:


> I would guess it would depend on the porosity of the silicon material used


Maybe they could make a phone cover that not only resembles skin but has a water-based cooling system in the form of synthetic sweat


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 21, 2019)

Isolator should be insulator; however crash of system during posting did not allow for me to edit this post until just now.



Foxbat said:


> Maybe they could make a phone cover that not only resembles skin but has a water-based cooling system in the form of synthetic sweat


Possibly give it undewear--some of that fancy cooling underwear. (Except you are not suppose to where that under your skin.) Might give you a rash that way.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 21, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> Maybe they could make a phone cover that not only resembles skin but has a water-based cooling system in the form of synthetic sweat


Now you're talking. And a bit like those 'realistic' dolls, you could put a nappy on it, feed it milk and every so often it will wet its nappy


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 21, 2019)

I think we are wandering into silli-con valley territory here.


----------

